# Victoria's Secret Free fragrance



## Green Eyes (Oct 12, 2005)

So i got the free fragrance coupon in the mail for the body by victoria scent - and lemme tell you - it is FABULOUS - it is such a cute little purse size bottle (.25 oz.) and it is the  perfect refresher little spray - I keep mine in my gym bag for after showering at the gym or just to refresh after a stinky workout.  If you have this free coupon (via mail) totally go and get it - to purchase a large bottle...
3.4 oz. #154-707 $48.
1.7 oz. #154-706 $35.
1.0 oz. #154-705 $25. 

  Nice scent.


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I really like that bottle! Can you tell more about what it smells like?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 23, 2005)

I deffinatly wish I got that coupon hah


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh, I got this too and its very nice! Im terrible at describing fragrance tho.


----------

